# Still missing our boy Chance



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great tribute montage of your gorgeous Chance. I am certain he is dearly missed and thought of every day. I lost my previous golden, Arby, to Lymphoma in November 2005 and I know I still think of her often. I lasted for two painful weeks before I brought my current GR into my life. He has been a real blessing. I hope one day, when you are ready, you will be welcoming another golden into your life.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Chance. I needed to compose myself after reading this and seeing the pictures. Just keep remembering that you gave Chance a great life....He was lucky to have you as you were lucky to have him. Take Care


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

The love you felt and continue to feel for your beautiful golden is so obvious. I cried through the entire video.

Your boy knew he was loved and I'm sure will be waiting patiently for you at the Rainbow Bridge when the day comes for you to reunite again.

I lost my 6 year old boy to cancer in the Winter of 2003 and all I can tell you is that it is true that was one of the worst years of my life. Having said that, getting Shamus has helped me heal tremendously. Canyon will always and always be in my heart as I know Chance will be in yours; but it does get easier, day by day.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss--those pics are wonderful. It looks like he had the life dogs dream of....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

To me, from his pictures, i would say he was loved the way most dogs could only dream of being loved. What a beautiful boy he was.

My Hunter, killed by Proheart6 almost 2 months after his 4th birthday, has been gone since Oct. 16, 2003 and I still miss him so much. That is his picture in my avatar. i still have 3 including his littermate sister, but Hunter....well i can't describe the bond between us.

one thing I have noticed is it seems goldens get so into our lives we can not live without one. I think golden owners are quicker to get a new dog than any other breed owners. No dog will ever r eplace Chance, no dog can ever replace another and i hate hearing people talk about replacing a dog like you would replace your worn out recliner. But a new golden will be in your heart before you can blink. I have always felt it wa a great tribute to a dog for it's owner to want another dog as soon as possible because without a dog, part of his/her life is missing.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Chance had a wonderful life, always know that. I lost my Spencer to cancer 18 months ago, he was barely five. It is horrible, I understand your pain.

I wish I could just reach out and hug you! I am so, so sorry.


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

That is such a beautiful montage. Im sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog and it looks like he was a very important member of your family.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss, I cried throughout your montage of Chance & will have to regain my composure before viewing the one you created for his mother. Your life with Chance was obviously filled with love & joy so I hope you can often smile about that.

{{{ Hugs to you }}}


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

It looks like Chance had a wonderful life with you-always included in family outings!! What joy for a dog to live the life he had!! I know you still miss him-I hope you will be able to welcome a new little bundle of fur into your family-they can never replace Chance-but will bring love and laughter to you all.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you for sharing. I _totally_ understand your pain. My Boomer, 8 years old, was diagnosed with lymphoma in June, 2006. We helped him go to the bridge three weeks later on July 10th. It has now been 8 months without him. I only lasted three weeks before starting the search for my sweet Bailey. My youngest was leaving for college in August and I knew how hard that would be. Bailey does not replace Boomer, but certainly has brought laughter back into our house and helps us to remember to good things about Boomer. I hope you will think about another golden when you are ready.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I know how hard it is. You will always miss your boy and 4 months is still very fresh in terms of grief I lost Kody at 11 to cancer too on 8/1/05. Thier time with us is all too brief no matter what. I remember going through all kinds of food to try and get Kody to eat. He put his nose up at hot dogs, cheese, london broil...everything...it was heartbreaking. I can smile now when I think of the happy times with my boy but I still always well up when I think of those final days. You gave Chance a beautiful life and he gave you love in return. Don't cry because it's over...smile because it happened...


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> What a great tribute montage of your gorgeous Chance. I am certain he is dearly missed and thought of every day. I lost my previous golden, Arby, to Lymphoma in November 2005 and I know I still think of her often. I lasted for two painful weeks before I brought my current GR into my life. He has been a real blessing. I hope one day, when you are ready, you will be welcoming another golden into your life.


Oaklys Datd, Sorry for your loss, I am happy for you that you were able to give your love to another golden so soon. If I knew of a golden that needed rescuing, I too would have one by now. Here in Ontario, goldens needing a home are very few and may take some time if not at all.


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> The love you felt and continue to feel for your beautiful golden is so obvious. I cried through the entire video.
> 
> Your boy knew he was loved and I'm sure will be waiting patiently for you at the Rainbow Bridge when the day comes for you to reunite again.
> 
> I lost my 6 year old boy to cancer in the Winter of 2003 and all I can tell you is that it is true that was one of the worst years of my life. Having said that, getting Shamus has helped me heal tremendously. Canyon will always and always be in my heart as I know Chance will be in yours; but it does get easier, day by day.


Hi GoldenShamus, So sorry you lost your boy so young at only 6 years. I can say I know what you went through. It is getting better each day, but my eyes still well up when I talk about him. I so wish I had another golden to hug right now. I just have to be patient.

Thank you


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Chance'sMom said:


> Oaklys Datd, Sorry for your loss, I am happy for you that you were able to give your love to another golden so soon. If I knew of a golden that needed rescuing, I too would have one by now. Here in Ontario, goldens needing a home are very few and may take some time if not at all.


Your montage and your post show your love for the breed so I'm sure there is a golden dog in your future : Be sure to check out the rescue network in this forum since there are some very dedicated rescuers who post here often. They also have what seems to be a tremendous ability to move dogs long distances. Like I and others have said in our posts...you need to be looking for your next golden and not a replacement. Your next dog will be so different than Dear Chance that comparison will not come into the equation. : But trust me your next golden will know that you are a "Golden Person" and will know the loss you have suffered and will give you GREAT comfort for that reason.


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> To me, from his pictures, i would say he was loved the way most dogs could only dream of being loved. What a beautiful boy he was.
> 
> My Hunter, killed by Proheart6 almost 2 months after his 4th birthday, has been gone since Oct. 16, 2003 and I still miss him so much. That is his picture in my avatar. i still have 3 including his littermate sister, but Hunter....well i can't describe the bond between us.
> 
> one thing I have noticed is it seems goldens get so into our lives we can not live without one. I think golden owners are quicker to get a new dog than any other breed owners. No dog will ever r eplace Chance, no dog can ever replace another and i hate hearing people talk about replacing a dog like you would replace your worn out recliner. But a new golden will be in your heart before you can blink. I have always felt it wa a great tribute to a dog for it's owner to want another dog as soon as possible because without a dog, part of his/her life is missing.


3 Goldens, Thank you for you kind words. So many here have lost their beautiful goldens, some way to soon. I never expected it to hurt this much, I have never felt this way when a person passes on. So strange how we miss our pets so deeply.

Thank you


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss, I cried throughout your montage of Chance & will have to regain my composure before viewing the one you created for his mother. Your life with Chance was obviously filled with love & joy so I hope you can often smile about that.
> 
> {{{ Hugs to you }}}


Thanks KatzNK9 for the Hugs and watching Chance's montage.


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Baileysmom said:


> Thank you for sharing. I _totally_ understand your pain. My Boomer, 8 years old, was diagnosed with lymphoma in June, 2006. We helped him go to the bridge three weeks later on July 10th. It has now been 8 months without him. I only lasted three weeks before starting the search for my sweet Bailey. My youngest was leaving for college in August and I knew how hard that would be. Bailey does not replace Boomer, but certainly has brought laughter back into our house and helps us to remember to good things about Boomer. I hope you will think about another golden when you are ready.


So sorry for your pain you must have gone through losing Boomer at only 8, When I hear of so many losing their beloved goldens at such young ages, I start to feel a little blessed that we had Chance for 11 years. He was healthy and had so much energy, I truely believed we would have him till he was 15. You never know and it is such a shock at any age.

Thank you


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I know how hard it is. You will always miss your boy and 4 months is still very fresh in terms of grief I lost Kody at 11 to cancer too on 8/1/05. Thier time with us is all too brief no matter what. I remember going through all kinds of food to try and get Kody to eat. He put his nose up at hot dogs, cheese, london broil...everything...it was heartbreaking. I can smile now when I think of the happy times with my boy but I still always well up when I think of those final days. You gave Chance a beautiful life and he gave you love in return. Don't cry because it's over...smile because it happened...


Sorry for your loss of Kody, he was the same age as Chance and I am sure you expected to have him longer. Whatever age, it is never long enough. I sometines think I do not want to go through this again. But it is so lonely now without him I am just not sure. 

If I do come across a golden that needs a home, I am sure I will not think twice.

Thank you


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Your montage and your post show your love for the breed so I'm sure there is a golden dog in your future : Be sure to check out the rescue network in this forum since there are some very dedicated rescuers who post here often. They also have what seems to be a tremendous ability to move dogs long distances. Like I and others have said in our posts...you need to be looking for your next golden and not a replacement. Your next dog will be so different than Dear Chance that comparison will not come into the equation. : But trust me your next golden will know that you are a "Golden Person" and will know the loss you have suffered and will give you GREAT comfort for that reason.


There are so many goldens needing homes in the US. I have checked into a few of the sites but they usually do not adopt out of state. We only have one golden rescue in Ontario but they have more people waiting to rescue than rescues. This is a good thing though. If I am meant to have another golden come into my life, I am sure it will happen

Thanks again


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can not imagine what you are going through. That was the most moving tribute I have ever seen. Your chance was so loved. You gave him such a good life. 
I know when my mother-in-laws pup died a short time ago he was 13. My daughter who is twelve took it so hard. It has been almost 2 months now and she is still having a hard time with it. There were some different circumstances but I did get a councilor involved who told me. Everyone has there own healing pace. The pain will get easer. When someone touches your life the way chance did yours it will take some time. He touched my heart just watching your tribute.
Another golden may do you and your family some good. I hope it gets easier soon. My heart goes out to you. Just know that he loved you and your family as mush as you all loved him.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute... I watched them both... very tearfully.... I am moved by your story and tributes and so very sorry for your loss....
As someone said above, once you have a Golden, you always want one ()or two, or three.... as many as you can handle, I think...) in your life... I think that is so true, and I have only had a Golden in my family since Dec. 06... (Pilot) who we lost in Feb 07 to an alligator, and the VERY next day, we picked out another puppy - Gracie, who after just two weeks is the light of our lives now... I really can't imagine life without one of these precious dogs EVER now. I hope time heals that big hole you feel in your hearts right now.... I still miss Pilot something awful, but having Gracie has sure made it all feel a lot better, although nobody could ever replace Pilot... Our hearts just open up to love another one just the same...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Your tribute and your words show how deeply Chance touched your soul - rest assured that you touched his in the same way. Always remember the words that describe Rainbow Bridge and know that Chance is playing with loving friends, drinking cool mountain spring water, chasing new tennis balls, and watching the top of the hill for the day he joins you once again.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy! I couldn't watch the whole thing as tears were beginning and I have to go to dinner with friends. Can't go with the mascara dripping down my face!

I know first hand what you are feeling. I lost my forever dog, Flirt, to lymphoma in April of 2000. She was just 4 1/2. She was diagnosed in late Dec. and died early April. I elected to do chemo on her, something I would not do again. It is soooo very hard to lose a baby like that. I did a tribute scrapbook for Flirty that sits on my coffee table even today. All I can tell you is time does heal. I still miss Flirt terribly but I can now think of her without crying each time. Just know you have friends here that are willing to listen to you anytime.
God Bless
Jazzys Mom


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Pilotsmom said:


> What a beautiful tribute... I watched them both... very tearfully.... I am moved by your story and tributes and so very sorry for your loss....
> As someone said above, once you have a Golden, you always want one ()or two, or three.... as many as you can handle, I think...) in your life... I think that is so true, and I have only had a Golden in my family since Dec. 06... (Pilot) who we lost in Feb 07 to an alligator, and the VERY next day, we picked out another puppy - Gracie, who after just two weeks is the light of our lives now... I really can't imagine life without one of these precious dogs EVER now. I hope time heals that big hole you feel in your hearts right now.... I still miss Pilot something awful, but having Gracie has sure made it all feel a lot better, although nobody could ever replace Pilot... Our hearts just open up to love another one just the same...


I read your story about Pilot and was just overwhelmed with the image of your poor little Pilot being taken by an alligator and disapppearing under the water. My deepest sympathy and thoughts to you and your family. I am so glad you were able to find another golden so quickly, I understand how that would certainly help to dull the pain of that awful image.

Thank you for watching Chance's life with me and your kind words


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that was GREAT life Chance lived and how lucky you and yours were for having such a beautiful boy in your family.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your tributes were so moving and loving.What lucky dogs, to have been part of your life,their lives were so full of love. I do know how you feel. I lost my Jessie 2/12 years ago and he is still in my heart. They are just the most beautiful dogs.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*A beautiful tribute...*

...to two wonderful Goldens. I watched both tributes with tears streaming down my face. It brought back memories of losing Amber Leigh, my 8+ year old GR on May 8, 2006. The pain does lessen over a long time (although watching tributes like this can bring it up again  ), but for me, it's good to have those memories. It's easier for me now that we have Honey to love.

Chance was obviously a huge part of your life and enjoyed every activity and time spent with you and your family.

He and his mom, Dusty, will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge together, probably playing as they did while here.

Thoughts, hugs, and prayers for you all~

~Kim~


----------

